# UPS About to Send Visa Application Packet Back



## katacake (Sep 16, 2015)

Hello everyone! I'm in trouble. 

I am an American citizen who had just sent their completed Visa Document package (complete with passport) over to the UK on a shipping label purchased via vfsglobal.com-- unfortunately, this $200 label does not have a contact number for the Sheffield office. and thus UPS cannot contact anyone to clear this item through customs. 

I have been contacted twice via UPS, once yesterday after my package had received an "Exception": Castle Donnington, United Kingdom	09/15/2015	8:34 A.M.	Documentation required for import is incomplete or missing. We are working to obtain this information." For which I provided them with all the contact information I had:

-The "General Immigration Enquiries" number 0300 123 2241

and the two numbers on the "Contact UK Visas and Immigration from outside the UK" page off of the FAQ on gov.uk:

"You can call us on:
1-888-6839699

If you would prefer to dial a UK number direct please call:
00 44 1243 213 387"

I was called again today with the package still needing clearance and being told those numbers were incorrect -- ("We must contact the receiver for import requirements to clear the package, but the receiver's phone # is invalid. / We'll contact the sender or receiver about this delivery.") and had nothing left to give aside from the email contact form and the "secondary" number ( 0300 123 2253 ). 

I am desperate and feel I only have a number of hours before UPS sends it back here and charges me $98 to return it. 

DOES THE SHEFFIELD OFFICE HAVE A CONTACT NUMBER? (Vulcan House)
Who can provide clearance? 

Thank you.


----------



## HatakeSage (Feb 4, 2015)

Hope you can get an answer soon, I am also sending it through vfs in a few weeks. x


----------



## Invisibleme (Apr 24, 2015)

I have no idea what a solution is, but did you fill out a customs declaration form with it?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Have you contacted VFS?


----------



## katacake (Sep 16, 2015)

Invisibleme said:


> I have no idea what a solution is, but did you fill out a customs declaration form with it?


Actually, upon going to the UPS store I was asked to fill out a "general invoice" after being questioned about a "commercial invoice" which I did not seem to receive from VFS (the clerk appeared to be boggled I did not have one with a label so pricey..). I did not at any point receive or be asked to fill out customs form or declaration for my package. 

The general invoice did have me fill out what was inside said package and the monetary value associated with it.



nyclon said:


> Have you contacted VFS?


I attempted to do so but was redirected to the same gov.uk faq form as always using "contact us" after inputting my country information. It seems to be an endless circle of redirects wherever I look. :C


----------



## Invisibleme (Apr 24, 2015)

katacake said:


> Actually, upon going to the UPS store I was asked to fill out a "general invoice" after being questioned about a "commercial invoice" which I did not seem to receive from VFS (the clerk appeared to be boggled I did not have one with a label so pricey..). I did not at any point receive or be asked to fill out customs form or declaration for my package.
> 
> The general invoice did have me fill out what was inside said package and the monetary value associated with it.


Did you put a monetary value on the form? If you have filled out any kind of invoice with a value, then they may be attempting to charge import duty on it. In my limited experience with this, they would not deliver my package to me (when I was in the UK) without me first paying the duty. It was a box of old clothes that should have had no value, but my parents didn't realize that. I'm not saying that's for sure it, but that has been my experience. 

Looking around the UPS site, is this what you filled out? https://www.ups.com/content/us/en/shipping/international/documents/intl_forms/comm_invoice.html

I also used the VFS label and dropped off my package at UPS, but I did not have any trouble, so I don't think it's the label itself. I'm sorry you're having so much trouble! It's stressful enough without having to deal with unexpected things like this. Fingers crossed for you that the UPS people figure it out.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

I think your problem may be your declaration. Everything I read said to declare the contents as "Visa application documents" and declare the value as "0.00", then you shouldn't have problems with customs.

And yes, I realize the value of some of those documents and the costs that would be involved with getting duplicates, but they don't care.


----------



## katacake (Sep 16, 2015)

Invisibleme said:


> Did you put a monetary value on the form? If you have filled out any kind of invoice with a value, then they may be attempting to charge import duty on it. In my limited experience with this, they would not deliver my package to me (when I was in the UK) without me first paying the duty. It was a box of old clothes that should have had no value, but my parents didn't realize that. I'm not saying that's for sure it, but that has been my experience.
> 
> Looking around the UPS site, is this what you filled out? [link]
> 
> I also used the VFS label and dropped off my package at UPS, but I did not have any trouble, so I don't think it's the label itself. I'm sorry you're having so much trouble! It's stressful enough without having to deal with unexpected things like this. Fingers crossed for you that the UPS people figure it out.


( Nope! I filled out a "general" invoice that has the "receiver" labeled as "Consignee", but the gist is pretty much the same-- mark down what's in the package & associated value. I could also scan my 'shipper's copy' if it's useful for anyone. )



salix said:


> I think your problem may be your declaration. Everything I read said to declare the contents as "Visa application documents" and declare the value as "0.00", then you shouldn't have problems with customs.
> 
> And yes, I realize the value of some of those documents and the costs that would be involved with getting duplicates, but they don't care.


I think you're both correct-- I did indeed declare more than "0.00" and put roughly ~$40 (like $30 for a potential passport replacement) simply because I had no idea _what_ to put. I assume this is *exactly* the problem, but now that IS the problem I still have the matters of trying to contact the Sheffield office (the gov.uk email form replied and asked for 'more information' to escalate things, but I don't have high hopes it would be in time). I'm also going to attempt to contact UPS and try to change the monetary value to 0 if possible.


----------



## katacake (Sep 16, 2015)

*Phone Tag & Resolution*

Howdy, everyone!

Figured I would share the outcome to aid all future similar cases... 
The most _important_ thing to remember when sending your document package overseas:
*Your package is worth $0, and is just documentation.*

Getting this package to actually arrive at the Sheffield office was not a fun or easy process. 
This is a screenshot of my package tracking:








In regards to UPS, I have learned that many wires are crossed within the company, and information is not sent correctly. At two points I was associated with VFSGlobal, and the webchat will not actually help you outside learning information about their process. It's a matter of complete telephone-tag and repeating the same information to as many personnel as possible.

The order of events:

-Ordered VFSGlobal labels online directly after biometrics appointment completion, printed & taped 'to Sheffield' label on package; return label placed inside of package.

-After a week of absolutely making sure everything was in order before sending (including getting a second set of correctly-sized "UK" passport photos once I had rechecked the gov.uk passport-photo requirements page and proceeded to freak out),
I went to a UPS store with package in hand mostly confident.

-The clerk asked if I had a 'commercial invoice' from VFSGlobal (which I did not and cannot find anything remotely close to this being provided), and requested I fill out a 'general invoice' to make sure everything was absolutely covered. This was a mistake. I marked (unknowingly) my package to be worth ~$40 because of the passport inside; I even put a dinky little worth on the paperclips. *Do not do this, your package is worth $0.*

-After leaving the store, it did not take long for UPS to contact me a day later via phone asking for contact information for the Sheffield office, as the package now had an "EXCEPTION". VFSGlobal has the contact phone number for this office as '0000000000', and all associated numbers online will be either completely incorrect, or immediately hang up on you when they are the 'wrong department' (my British fiance tested all numbers in the UK during open office hours). I did not know this yet at the time, so I provided the numbers I could find online: "UK Visas and Immigration Contact Centre" (0300 123 2241) as well as the gov.uk hotline which charges "£1.37 per minute" to actually call: 1-888-6839699 US / 00 44 1243 213 387 UK. 

It went downhill from there.

-A week was spent back and fourth contacting and being contacted by UPS, the UK UPS, and the gov.uk email form. I'm not exaggerating the stress that was associated with this,_ no one _seemed to be able to help me. I got several webchats and calls ending with 'yeah, everything is fine now and the correct information is forwarded to the correct people!' (it wasn't). During this time I was contacted twice via UPS because my associated file now said I was working for VFSGlobal and represented their company, my request for the Sheffield office (via the gov.uk email form) to PLEASE CONTACT UPS was 'escalated' further (twice), and the UK UPS appeared to think it already cleared customs. 

-Midway through the week I was able to pinpoint the fact the $40 monetary value of the package was the main cause of issue, thus needing to contact the Sheffield office for certain associated paperwork to clear customs. 

-I requested a total of 4 times, all to separate UPS personnel that the package be changed to monetary value of "$0". All said 'yes this is possible and will be done'. It was only when I pretty much fought with the case worker associated to me (who worked with international packages) over the phone that this indeed WAS the issue, not the inability to contact the office-- (at the same time, I was attempting to move the delivery address to that of my fiance's home, as I had lost all hope and faith this package would ultimately reach it's destination being the 2 week period after biometrics was just about up, and the automatic $98 return was in 2 days-- this apparently was also not allowed unless there was a 'failed delivery' to the first address, but how could there be a failed delivery if they wouldn't deliver it?)... and was then emailed a blank invoice to re-fill out. The case worker did not seem to see this as necessary, but this is what ultimately let my package through customs and delivered.

A few hours after this happened, I finally received an email contact for the Sheffield office. Since it took a week and much pain to acquire, here it is for everyone else:

*[email protected].uk*

Ultimately, this would be the contact information to give UPS.

I also received this from the UK UPS email after my last, desperate attempt to get information and my request across to the right personnel (I had written them before resolving the invoice with the case worker):

_"Thank you for your email request. I am truly sorry that you received a less-than-satisfactory experience with our company. We look forward to the opportunity to reestablish your trust in our services. Thank you for making us aware of the situation and allowing us to respond. The package cleared customs today 09/23 usually it takes from one to two business days to deliver after it is cleared from customs. The delivery address on an international package cannot unfortunately be changed prior to a first delivery attempt due to international regulations. At this time my system doesn't show the new delivery date yet. I'd recommend to keep monitoring your package to verify the updates, I'm sorry for the delay of you package, UPS is working to make the deliveries as soon as possible. Please contact us if you need any additional assistance."
_
In the end, it was delivered and valuable lessons were learned; UPS also apologized (I can't help but feel betrayed by _VFSGlobal_ in the first place, though). 

Tl;Dr: 
*
UPS has a lot of people and you will have to tell everyone the same information and keep requesting.
Your package is worth $0 and consists of only documents.
There are no reachable phone numbers to the Sheffield office, and you have to email them. The 'home office' also cannot help you.
Keep trying. Being told you have to wait and actually doing so is the wrong method and only brings you closer to the 'deadline'.
*


----------



## Invisibleme (Apr 24, 2015)

That's terrible! But I'm happy for you that it finally got there. Thanks for posting the update so everyone knows just how important it is to put a $0 value on it. 

Sending good thoughts your way for a smooth application process after your ordeal.


----------



## katacake (Sep 16, 2015)

Invisibleme said:


> That's terrible! But I'm happy for you that it finally got there. Thanks for posting the update so everyone knows just how important it is to put a $0 value on it.
> 
> Sending good thoughts your way for a smooth application process after your ordeal.


Hey, thanks! 

I just don't want everyone to go through the stress and heartache I did; learn from me, fellas! ;u;


----------

